# Show Off Your Small Planted Tanks!



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey!
I am going to be planting some small tanks, between 2.5 gallons and 5 gallons, so I'd love to see some of your guys small planted tanks to get some inspiration :-D

Post away!!


----------



## yayagirl1209 (Dec 3, 2011)

My Marineland Eclipse 3. It's a jumbled mess...but my betta and cherry shrimp seem to enjoy it.










plants:
Bacopa caroliniana
Moneywort
Cryptocorne parva
Java fern (attached to driftwood)
Java moss
2 Anubias nana (1 floating, 1 attached to stone)


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Mine are not very full but I like them!
They are Mr. Aqua 5 galon tanks


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I think they both look very nice ! Got my first plants today so excited, will post pics when I plant them and they fill out some. I have 3 small Marimo Moss balls they are doing good they are still very green and I love them in the tank.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Those look awesome guys! :-D

I don't know if I want to heavily plant mine, or just have a few plants :-?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I wish I could be home to take photos of mine


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Aokashi's small tanks rock. I'm inspired to do some jars, come the warmer weather.

Here's my 3.5 g, with Cleo the VT spazzing about in the middle. 

I also have a 1 liter micro tank but it's mid-overhaul right now, I'll have to post a pic later.


----------



## NapoleonUWS (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is one of my 4G tanks... The water wisteria and bacopa have now reached the top of the tank! Amazing growth...


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow guys :shock:
These are amazing!!!


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

That first tank is to die for StaffyLover! :shock:


----------



## yayagirl1209 (Dec 3, 2011)

NapoleonUWS said:


> Here is one of my 4G tanks... The water wisteria and bacopa have now reached the top of the tank! Amazing growth...


Napoleon...you got your Eheim up and running! Looks great! How's your HM dealing with the current from the filter?


----------



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

My 5.5 g's


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I hope it's ok to ask in this thread- when you have tanks like these, do you still have to take everything out to do 100% water changes? That seems like it would be a big mess with all the plants and sand or gravel .. etc. Or do you not need to do 100% water changes?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

No, you cycle the tanks so you just have to change a percentage of your water every month or so.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Beautiful tanks, everyone! I love looking through the planted tank threads.. :-D


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

Both my anacharis stems have offshoots! Im excited! :-D


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

OMG These are beautiful! Real plants have such a different look to them than fake ones. I seriously need to learn to be better at keeping plants alive lol.


----------



## Chrexis (Apr 9, 2012)

toad said:


> OMG These are beautiful! Real plants have such a different look to them than fake ones. I seriously need to learn to be better at keeping plants alive lol.


All you need is a tank with an ammonia source and a very hardy plant species. Some plants you can ignore and they will grow rampantly. Just do your research and you'll discover how easy some plants are to care for.


----------



## NapoleonUWS (Apr 23, 2012)

yayagirl1209 said:


> Napoleon...you got your Eheim up and running! Looks great! How's your HM dealing with the current from the filter?



Thanks... I put a small piece of sponge in the top of the filter to control the flow... so far so good... 
I love this tank... the lighting is great and the plants are growing like crazy. I'd say that the tank is now overly planted, my betta hardly has room to swim...


----------



## bananafish (Feb 9, 2012)

I just planted this on Saturday with my new light. So far so good! If I can keep everything alive for two weeks, I'll get a new fish.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Not much of an inspiration. just my temporary tank holding a rescue waiting to be moved into a 10g. Lots of plants, substrate from the local creek, moss from the pond.

A little under 1g


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Aokashi, your little tanks are always so peaceful to stare at, lol. 

Love those banana lilies. Mine grew - no kidding - about four, maybe five solid inches of leaf stalk today, and the leaf is at the top of the tank... crazy plants! So pretty though.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Aus said:


> Aokashi, your little tanks are always so peaceful to stare at, lol.
> 
> Love those banana lilies. Mine grew - no kidding - about four, maybe five solid inches of leaf stalk today, and the leaf is at the top of the tank... crazy plants! So pretty though.


Oooh I love them when they turn into lily pads. but watch out if they reach the top  the new leaves will always grow that high. if you want you can snip off a long leaf (with the stalk(and leave it floating around. it will grow a new banana lily


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

These look amazing! :shock:

I finally did a planted tank :-D:-D:-D:-D It's a 3 gallon, Tetra tank. Unfortunately the cord to the light didn't come with the tank, which is why it was so cheap. So for now I am using a very small LED light :-? Really hoping that, plus the sunlight from my window will keep the plants alive until I can find a cord!

Will post pictures soon


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Ill be converting my 5.5 gal to a planted..ill have java moss, water sprite and parrots feather...i cant wait to do it! I just need a day off to do it!

Everyones tanks look so great!


----------

